

Young Americans Don't Fight Back: How the US Crushed Youth Resistance - forensic
http://www.alternet.org/vision/151850/8_reasons_young_americans_don%27t_fight_back%3A_how_the_us_crushed_youth_resistance/?page=entire

======
polyfractal
I think most of the author's points are legitimate except for television. I'm
in my early twenties. We have a television in our apartment but it never turns
on. We have basic cable only because it comes with the internet package. No
one I know sits down to watch TV anymore, we just cherry-pick the few shows we
enjoy. I come home and sit at my computer, not my TV.

That said, you can probably make a case for the internet being just as
pacifying as television. I suspect that, for certain personalities,
information overload can be just as detrimental as manipulated information.
When an entire world of information is at your fingertips, it is easy to think
"I'm just one tiny speck, what can I do about all of these problems?".

